# Coccidia in Horses - Treatment??



## Lark (28 June 2012)

A new livery arrived a couple of days ago. As per policy we did a faecal count.
He came back with Coccidia eggs shown which he obviously picked up from cattle at his previous address.
Now the thing is we are finding it nearly impossible to find any information in relation to coccidia in horses (plenty on dogs, cats, cows etc) and are dead ending in relation to treating it.

Sent a message to our vet yesterday but no response as yet.

Has anyone come across this before?


----------



## GreedyGuts (28 June 2012)

What a strange finding; I would imagine that the horse has become an accidental host, especially if it has been kept with calves. In this case it is probable that the coccidia won't cycle normally within the horse and will clear in time. The main drugs used in cattle and sheep, diclazuril and tOltrazuril, can be used safely in horses on your vets advice, but some coccidiostats such as monensin are fatally toxic to horses.


----------



## Lark (29 June 2012)

GreedyGuts said:



			What a strange finding; I would imagine that the horse has become an accidental host, especially if it has been kept with calves. In this case it is probable that the coccidia won't cycle normally within the horse and will clear in time. The main drugs used in cattle and sheep, diclazuril and tOltrazuril, can be used safely in horses on your vets advice, but some coccidiostats such as monensin are fatally toxic to horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice GG.  We had the vet out this morning and he is trying to source a product from Italy to treat it.  Obviously not a very common occurrence in horses.
When I find out the name of what we are being provided with I will be sure to update you.  Perhaps it will be the same as what you have mentioned above.


----------



## nrigi (28 August 2014)

My 30 year old mare just tested positive for this. She has not been around cows or goats since we got her two years ago and has been with the same five horses for almost a year. She also tested clean on the previous fecal count a little over a month ago, so I'm puzzled. I'm feeling as if I should have the others tested as well.


----------



## Tnavas (29 August 2014)

Nrigi do you go to shows or places where others congregate? If so she may have ingested it there. 

The level of parasites my friends pony had really shocked her until she considered some of the places the pony had stayed during the show season. 

Have a read of this

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/digestive_system/coccidiosis/overview_of_coccidiosis.html

There is quite a bit of info available. Use Google Advanced search. Type horses in the top line and in the next line Coccidiosis.


----------

